
Most Americans Support Justice Department Over Apple, Finds Pew - kralilk
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/23/most-americans-support-justice-department-over-apple-finds-pew/
======
ccvannorman
This study is bullshit, as it asks "should Apple unlock the iPhone", not
"should Apple create a master key that can unlock all iphones". In the former
case, it has been done before, in the latter it is brand new, but the question
obscures this information and makes the answer seem obvious.

This kind of intentional misleading bullshit really boils my blood.

------
heavymark
Very misleading since its using a very small sample size, only 1000 people to
guess the feelings of all Americans. And the study that is actually done of
people this most directly affects, iPhone users it was nearly 50 50.

------
locopati
Why would we care what most Americans think? At various points in history,
most Americans supported wars against tribal natives, slavery, the interment
of citizens with Japanese ancestry, laws against mixed-race marriage and
homosexual marriage, to name a few horrible ideas.

